# tie rod torque specs?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

The service manual says to torque the steering knuckle linkage to 17 ft/lbs.
Yet my restoration guide (which dosn't give the specs for the '67) says the 66 and 68 need to be torqued to 40lbs.
Which is correct?
17lbs seems wrong.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1967 Steering linkage to steering knuckle= 17 ft lb. as per the Pontiac 1967 Service Manual...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you cant really go by the torque wrench anyway because you have to get the holes to line up.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Topkat, you can just start a link titled "front end rebuild" or restoration, and we will answer all your questions under one topic, then if it has good information the mods will put a sticky on it for all future front end rebuilders to reference. I check the newly posted link only, so if someone responds, I see it and read it, as I don't have a life and just hangout here, pathetic, but cool forum..:cheers


----------

